
Lab-Made? SARS-CoV-2 Genealogy Through the Lens of Gain-of-Function Research - tim333
https://medium.com/@yurideigin/lab-made-cov2-genealogy-through-the-lens-of-gain-of-function-research-f96dd7413748
======
tim333
Lab made or not it's quite an interesting article on the structure to the
virus and the various lab viruses that have been made.

------
throwaway888abc
" Virologists experimented with chimeric coronaviruses long before that. "

So, it worked ? :(

